# NFS Most Wanted Bug !!! PLZ HELP!!!!



## sridatta (Sep 17, 2007)

I have started career mode recently and completed till blacklist 9. After i defeat blacklist 9, the blacklist 8 is loaded, but the image has the DEFEATED tag. (see the pic below). Now, even after i complete all the milestones and races, i didnot get "Challenge Rival".. Now, i was not able to proceed further.. 

I have also uploaded the career saved game as the attachment..  please help..
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/9601/bugux7.jpg


----------



## hash!! (Sep 17, 2007)

press the up/down key on that screen... when you do that, you get to scroll all the defeated racers, and well, if theres races you didnt complete on their stage, you could do so at any time...
so i guess that should solve your problem... hope this helps...


----------



## sridatta (Sep 17, 2007)

yeah.. i m getting all the ppl from 15 to 8.. but couldnot go beyond... i have completed all the races in black list 8, but i m not getting "Challenge Rival"... . after completing blacklist 9, i got the tag of "defeated" on the blacklist 8 before completing the race events itself..


----------



## hash!! (Sep 17, 2007)

hehh... its actually a bug... dunno how to get through this bro... sorry...


----------

